# New iMac 27” and my old Fireface 800...



## Tim Clarke (May 5, 2018)

**update**

I did the Apple adapter daisychain dance, and everything seems to be working fine.

================

does anyone successfully use the old RME FF800 (which uses fw800 and fw400 for connectivity to your computer), with a new imac (or other model), which only has usb3 and thunderbolt3?

I know on paper you need an adapter, or hub or something - does this actually work? I can’t afford a new audio interface at this point...


----------



## thesteelydane (May 6, 2018)

Well, I use a Fireface 800 on a 2014 MacBook Pro, into the thunderbolt 2 port via an adapter. Rock solid. Not exactly what you’re asking, but I can’t see why that wouldn’t work, since thunderbolt 3 is backwards compatible.


----------



## trazmusic (May 6, 2018)

I’m using a FF800 with a new iMac Pro via TB3 adapters. Works.


----------



## Tim Clarke (May 6, 2018)

trazmusic said:


> I’m using a FF800 with a new iMac Pro via TB3 adapters. Works.



Thanks! Can you link me to those adapters?


----------

